# Devils Lake Northern Birds



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

Since everything is froze up near Michigan-Petersburg, I was wondering how the hunt was in the Devils Lake area, either fields or water. Thanks.


----------



## Cabela's Boy (Nov 4, 2003)

From what I've heard the bays are now frozen and a lot of birds have moved out.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I hunted on devils a few days ago and shot my limit of bluebills and a few puddlers. That was Friday, Sat and Sun I went south to hunt pheasants. Devils was full of birds when I was out there, but I have heard that some bays are starting to freeze as well.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

if you can get on the open water you'd be ok....If there is open water there will be birds, so a nearby field may be OK(we'll see if this 4-5" snowfall comes together)...Did go out this afternoon, lotsa divers, swans getting ready to bug out & some big blacks, couldn't really hunt as the bays are freezing and keeping the birds aways out from shore...shot my last bird and am calling it a season for ducks.

at this pace should be any early start to ice-fishing...thanksgiving instead of x-mas....


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

yeah thats what I'm thinking, putting the decoys away and getting the jiffy and the clam classic out :beer:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

there were more ducks than I've seen all season on east bay & Stump lake on sunday - all going to a few corn fields that were posted - like NDJ says if you can get on the water or in a corn field you will see the real migration & mass quanities of birds - But that was before this snow ---???

I have the Sioux Gopher hockey games this weekend - if it warms up & I can get in the water in 2 weeks it should be sweet :-?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Hey Drew, why drive all the way to DL when we got birds within a few miles of GF?  Here's one from this morning...








I'm not quite ready to throw the towel in just yet...but the end is definitely near for our chunk of the state.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

that is very cool & yes there are birds around here that I have been wondering if anyone would try & thin them out :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Jones nice BAG!!!! What are your guys plans for this weekend?
**** I havent hunted with the jones crew once this fall!!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Gotta love the city birds....hehe.

Nice shooting guys!


----------



## Cabela's Boy (Nov 4, 2003)

Nice pic jones. u know i think im the best lookin guy in the pic :beer:


----------



## dhines58 (Nov 5, 2003)

What's the limit on Canada Geese in ND?????
Western MN the FEDs have limited the canada to 1 per day 2 possesion.
And now the goose season is closed in part of hte western MN area. Sounds kinda stupid to me. Dumb and Naturally Retarded gets all the credit for those rules!


----------



## Cabela's Boy (Nov 4, 2003)

3 canada geese per person


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

nice bag Matt, were those some of the ones on the lagoons going to the SW? Or just some late ones from one of your local honey holes???


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

The ducks were, most likely, all coming off the lagoons...god, just saying that makes me feel like D.Hunt. :eyeroll: The geese, at least most of them, were migrants as we didn't see any geese using the field scouting. Then flock after flock just starting coming out of nowhere and coming straight at us. We let geese land in the spread 3 times waiting for the bigger flock behind them to come into range. For a couple minutes there was a big ol gander and a greenhead walking around the spread...it felt like early season all over again!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

dhines58,

There's a lot that goes behind the regulation making process. The Eastern Prairie Population of geese migrates through Western MN and Eastern ND and is regulated by the Feds. MN shoots more Canada geese than any state in the nation and more EPP's than any other state. Hence the conservative restrictions. I think the DNR is trying to get rid of the quota at LQP since they haven't even come close to it in years and it's the last quota area on EPP's in the country.

Here's some more on it...
http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/fwt/article8.html

Although I will agree with you that on most issues the DNR is definitely dumb and naturally retarded. :withstupid:

I'll tell you what, if you think Minnesota's goose regulations are messed up look into what they got going over in WI...talk about weird regs. You have to call geese in and report them. :roll:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Cabelas Boy, marrybeth thought you were the best looking guy in the picture too. :beer:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Sara Beth would too. uke:


----------



## fretch (Sep 13, 2002)

Jones,

At least you could've used the picture that I was actually in!!! Let me know if you're going out this weekend.


----------



## Cabela's Boy (Nov 4, 2003)

yea jone's whydidnt you use the pic that fetch was in?


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

Fretch, call me if you go out this weekend and let me know how you do, I'll be blastin slugs at my farm near Lac Qui Parle until sunday then I'll be ready for more duck hunting if they are still around...beer pong tonight...... :beer:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

To bad for my test or else I would have shown you boyz whats up. I exepected nothing less from you guys. As for the pic, Matt is pretty cute. :roll: :lol:


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

if anyone wants to hunt geese this weekend I have two farms 1/4 mile from LQP refuge in MN, I'm sure my dad wouldn't mind letting a couple of guyes hunt this weekend while we shoot the deer up....anyone intrested PM me, I'm leavin GF at 3 on fri and comin back on sun to start the deer hunt in ND..later......


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Drew Willemsen said:


> if anyone wants to hunt geese this weekend I have two farms 1/4 mile from LQP refuge in MN, I'm sure my dad wouldn't mind letting a couple of guyes hunt this weekend while we shoot the deer up....anyone intrested PM me, I'm leavin GF at 3 on fri and comin back on sun to start the deer hunt in ND..later......


Now this is true North Dakota hospitality!

Besides the hunting opportunities, this is the other main reason I love ND and travel there.

Thank you!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Sorry guys, I guess I should have used the picture with Fretch. :eyeroll:

And for PJ, I think it's time you changed your avatar to...

http://bolt.badassbuddy.com/checkicon.p ... n=621&se=1


----------

